# 55G VS. 75G



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

I know its the age old question, but is a 75G tank really that much better than a 55G tank? I want to upgrade from my 36" 45G tank to a 48" tank and I can find lots of 55G taks on CL for pretty cheap, but that is not the case for 75G tanks. Is a 75G tank really worth it?


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I would say 100% yes. I've had both and the 55 is just a very narrow tank that doesn't leave you with much room to work with. Throw a bunch of rocks in and your water volume is way down and your fish don't have much swimming room at all. Due to the same length between the two, you can't necessarily add a lot more fish in a 75, but the extra water volume will be better for the fish. Wait for a deal on a 75. One will come up.


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

You will definitely get varied opinions on this, but yes I think a 75 is much better than 55, if you can afford. 
I ran a 55 for 7 yrs, and didn't realize what I was missing until I upgraded to the 75. 
Bigger footprint, more area to rock scape, easier to manage water parameter, etc. 
Both the 55 & 75 are the same length, but the 75 allows an additional 6" + gallons for fish to swim. 
It doesn't sound like alot, but it makes a huge difference in the type & quantity of fish you can stock. 
Whats the old saying - once you've had a 75, you'll never go back. 
The only problem is, now I want a 125, and you will too soon.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I would honestly wait for a 125 if i were you. Get the 5 over the 55, that's a no brainer. 12" deep is very narrow compared to 18" deep. But the 6 foot long footprint of a 125 is so much better than the 4 foot long footprint of a 55/75.

But to answer your question, yes a 75 is THAT much better than a 55.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

better yet get a 90-120 gallon if possible. I upgraded from a 55 to a 90 and i will never ever get a 55 again


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

125g....all the way...you just have so many more options as far as species.

As far as 75 over 55...no question. Much better.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

The funny thing is I took a 16-17 yr hiatus from aquariums and just got back into them a few months back, and back then...a 55g was considered a "big" tank (and IMO still is). Just because _bigger_ tanks are more affordable, it does not mean that a 55 is not still a good tank. The tank size has not changed, just the fact that bigger tanks are more affordable than they use to be now people seem to think you _have_ to have something that is bigger than a 55 or it's small.

I think it just all depends on how much room you have, how much money you want to spend, and exactly what species you really want to keep.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Hold out for the 75, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

The tanks Iv had while keeping fish were a 10 gallon and a 33 long. I thought my 33 gallon was pretty big and that a 55 was going to be a really good jump up.

So I did some shopping on craigslist and found a 55 for a good price and bought it. I never got a chance to set up the 55 gallon...and a week later I ended up buying a 75 gallon. I am happy that I did :thumb: :fish:

A 55 looks wimpy next to a 75 lol


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

As a 45 gal. mbuna tank owner i bet you know a thing or two about footprint importance. So cost is the real question. If you keep your 45 running and add a 55 you can do alot. That may be better than just a 75 but who knows.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Steveboos said:


> I would honestly wait for a 125 if i were you. Get the 5 over the 55, that's a no brainer. 12" deep is very narrow compared to 18" deep. But the 6 foot long footprint of a 125 is so much better than the 4 foot long footprint of a 55/75.
> 
> But to answer your question, yes a 75 is THAT much better than a 55.[/quote
> 
> I WISH I could get a 125G tank, but I just don't think ti will fit in my small apt. I think I will wait out for a 75G tho. A 4' tank will be perfect for my place and a 75G has a good footprint. I would like to keep yellow labs, red zebras and dems in the tank.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Just an FYI, a 90 gallon has the same footprint as a 75 gallon but is taller.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

It seems to be most people's nature to always want more than they have. I have a 6 foot 110G tank and wish I had bought a 180G. I also spend way too much time planning an even bigger tank I'd like to build when I move into a larger home. :roll:

I agree with the others, get the biggest tank you can afford that fits well into the space you're living in. A 75 will give you a lot of options.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

:thumb: :fish: :fish: :fish: :thumb:


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

75 G unless the 55 G is custom - you will appreciate the extra space, you would be surprised how much more you get our of a 75 G. I just bought a 75 G and drilled it for a Salt Water tank, I appreciate it's foot print while not having to worry about awkward space from the height.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, I like the hight of a 75G. My 45G is 24" and it can be hard to reach down into at times. Its also only 12"D and I think the extra footprint offered by a 75G would be great! If I can sell my 45G for $75 I should be almost half way to a 75G tank!


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

That is true, the most important part of this hobby is time - take the time to get what you *need* rather than what is easy or quick to try and speed up the process. A fish tank is long term, setting the tank up and tweaking it until you are happy is a long process and thus waiting an extra month if you have to for money / availability will be worth it.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

tim_s said:


> That is true, the most important part of this hobby is time - take the time to get what you *need* rather than what is easy or quick to try and speed up the process. A fish tank is long term, setting the tank up and tweaking it until you are happy is a long process and thus waiting an extra month if you have to for money / availability will be worth it.


Great advice!


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i just switched from a 50 (not 55, but still 48") to a 75 and i'm thrilled.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice tank, *Swifterz*, and your stock looks similar to mine. How many fish do you have in there?


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

I have 22 cichlids, 2 syn cats, a rainbow shark and a pleco


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Swifterz said:


> I have 22 cichlids, 2 syn cats, a rainbow shark and a pleco


Very nice!


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks. I probably have a few too many but it keeps aggression down. Also a couple I have multiples of just until I can sex them for a male. Probably will be about 15 when it's all said and done.


----------

